# skinning squirrels



## smlsmk (Jan 21, 2007)

I need to know where the sent glands are. I understand that they are in the front or rear legs. My dad and I are going to have a game dinner and squirrel is on the menu. OH, and, what is that big lump of fat lookin thing on the inside of their belly? It is in a pouch.


----------

